# Jd 5083e problem, help!!



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just pulled the tractor out of the shed and let out of the clutch and I can't get the tractor too move at all. It's like the power reverser isn't working. I checked all the fuses related too the reverser and all are good. This has happened before too me and it turned out too be a blown fuse. But this time is different. Where should I start next? I don't really want too give a service call too jd over something simple.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

A friend of mine had a wire fall of starter that must of fed the power. His wouldn't do anything so he shut it of and tried it wouldn't even start. Don't know if that would apply to yours.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

this has happened to me before....my problem was solved by repinnnjng the linkage from the reverser to the transmission....not sure where it would be located on yours, but the linkage on my tractor was located on the right side...you'll have to crawl under the tractor and have a look....check on the ground for the keeper pin before you crawl under...if you find the keeper, then look straight up from where the keeper landed on the ground and you'll see the linkage that needs to be reconnected. Good luck...


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

The reverser is controlled electrically. In fact the clutch pedal is not connected to any linkage. The pedal passes by a switch to clutch the tractor. So I would say it is probably electrical. The way I found out about the clutch pedal was the return spring broke and the pedal just went to the floor. Tractor still operated just had to use the reverser for all starts and stops. Thought I was back on a JD 2 cylinder with a hand clutch lol!


----------

